# rare tincs??



## jknight (Jun 25, 2009)

hey guys.

i dont know if this is a discussion that appears a lot in the board or if it is a noob question, but what are some of the more rare tinc morphs in the hobby??


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

From what I've heard (I'm fairly new), the answer to this a few years ago would be just about none of them. However, as tincs have fallen out of favor some of the morphs have basically fallen off the face of the earth. You'll randomly see varieties you've never heard of pop up from time to time. Things like Blue Jeans, Nikita, and Oelemarie are very rarely for sale but still present. Here's a list of tinc morphs, basically anything you don't see plastered all over the forum is somewhat uncommon to rare.

Dendrobates tinctorius morphguide

I've heard there's a red one that's pretty hard to find too.


----------



## jknight (Jun 25, 2009)

WOW !! thanks mike .. the reason i ask is cuz i wont some frogs that not alot of people have you know .. citts , cobalts azureus there all great frogs ! i just want something rare!


----------



## tachikoma (Apr 16, 2009)

bobberly1 said:


> From what I've heard (I'm fairly new), the answer to this a few years ago would be just about none of them. However, as tincs have fallen out of favor some of the morphs have basically fallen off the face of the earth. You'll randomly see varieties you've never heard of pop up from time to time. Things like Blue Jeans, Nikita, and Oelemarie are very rarely for sale but still present. Here's a list of tinc morphs, basically anything you don't see plastered all over the forum is somewhat uncommon to rare.
> 
> Dendrobates tinctorius morphguide
> 
> I've heard there's a red one that's pretty hard to find too.


Yeah I remember a few years back If you didn't have a powder blue tinc you just weren't cool.. hahaha Nowadays I rarely hear of people's powder blues. The hot thing is thumbs!


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

there are a few tincs that are quite rare now. (and just because the reason they are now so rare is because they fell out of favor, that doesnt make them any less rare) i know of only 2 people in the us that have actively breeding lorenzo, for instance, and the matecho morph is somewhat rare, as is tafelberg (not sure on that spelling).

there are some rarely available frogs in the tinc family out there.

james


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

When it was first discovered, D.t. azureus was considered one of the rarest frogs in the world and utterly coveted by the hobby community. Today, some have referred to it as the "rat" dart frog. You (and probably quite a few other folks here) should be asking yourself "why do I need something that's RARE?" I think there is a certain amount of "keeping up with the Jones'" in the hobby and it's probably something best left alone.

You already have some of the rarest and most desirable of tinctorius morphs. Consider yourself "blessed".

Take care, Richard in Staten Island, NYC.





jknight said:


> WOW !! thanks mike .. the reason i ask is cuz i wont some frogs that not alot of people have you know .. citts , cobalts azureus there all great frogs ! i just want something rare!


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

The French Guyana cobalt has all but fallen off the face of the Earth too. That used to be the go to starter tinc for people.


----------



## tachikoma (Apr 16, 2009)

Woodsman said:


> When it was first discovered, D.t. azureus was considered one of the rarest frogs in the world and utterly coveted by the hobby community. Today, some have referred to it as the "rat" dart frog. You (and probably quite a few other folks here) should be asking yourself "why do I need something that's RARE?" I think there is a certain amount of "keeping up with the Jones'" in the hobby and it's probably something best left alone.
> 
> You already have some of the rarest and most desirable of tinctorius morphs. Consider yourself "blessed".
> 
> Take care, Richard in Staten Island, NYC.


Yep I also mentioned this in another post of mine about how that frog was $150 each for a froglet because it was the end all be all of the hobby. As you can see some of us are not concerned with hopping (no pun intended) on the bandwagon of whats hot. I for one still love my azureus the most which is why my male azureus is my avatar. My first azureus ever given to me as a gift still alive today 14 yrs later.


----------



## jknight (Jun 25, 2009)

no need to get hostile now.. i feel very blessed on what i have.. whats wrong with wanting something like an oyopak or bahkuis mountain .. those are both readily available but still a more rare morph


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

Nothing wrong with it at all, I think it is great to work with frogs that not many people are working with currently, it helps ensure their future in the hobby. I understand what you're saying, maybe "uncommon" rather than "rare".


----------



## jknight (Jun 25, 2009)

exactly my point! thanks for your input josh!


----------



## tachikoma (Apr 16, 2009)

jknight said:


> no need to get hostile now.. i feel very blessed on what i have.. whats wrong with wanting something like an oyopak or bahkuis mountain .. those are both readily available but still a more rare morph


haha no worries I did not mean for it to sound hostile. I was just reminiscing days of old. I love all of the frogs and I really see nothing wrong with wanting any frog as long as it's available through proper channels be it rare or not. 

Do let us know what you decide though, it seems like your putting a lot of thought into it.


----------



## jknight (Jun 25, 2009)

no you werent the one being hostile dont worry i thought your little crack about powders was pretty fun!


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

Some of the more "rare" i have my eye on are the green sips and matecho. . . They are seen just not real often. . .


----------



## sly fox (Nov 26, 2009)

is anyone breeding the trois piton in the states?


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm sorry if my post sounded hostile. That's not my intention at all. I have a fairly large collection of tincs (including some of the rarer forms like Matecho, Green Sips, Bakhuis, Giant Orange, Regina, etc.), so I know what it is to want some of the more "unusual" frogs.

Good luck with the search! Richard.




jknight said:


> no need to get hostile now.. i feel very blessed on what i have.. whats wrong with wanting something like an oyopak or bahkuis mountain .. those are both readily available but still a more rare morph


----------



## Chicago Frog Man (Mar 5, 2009)

I think the Sips in general aren't offered very often. True Sips, Blue Sips, Green and Yellow. Lorenzos, and you others are right, Oyapoks and Olemaries I rarely see for sale, but they are stunning frogs! Shocked they aren't in more collections. I don't know if you want to go here, but Chocolate Leucs and Fine Spotted Leucs I rarely see, I have only seen them for sale once in 2009 offered for sale. Also very cool frogs!


----------



## Marc (Feb 3, 2008)

sly fox said:


> is anyone breeding the trois piton in the states?


I also am curious about the trois piton. Anyone?????


----------



## Imperial_Aquatics (Aug 27, 2009)

HOLY LILY PADS BATMAN!!!!!

You mean I spent 10k on frogs that aren't cool anymore?!?!??!?!?!? 


oh wait... I like them.


----------



## ErickG (Nov 28, 2004)

Anyone working with Weygoldts, anymore?


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Erick I was under the impression that Weygoldts were possibly a cross breed? I was interested in them awhile back, Tropical Experience says they are 50% true morph?? If you find some let me know.


----------



## ErickG (Nov 28, 2004)

Yeah, I figured that source data to be inconclusive and I remember folks having some a long time ago. I myself had a couple but never ended up with a pair and got rid of mine when I cut down my collection during a move in '06. I remember them looking very similar to Olemaries, so perhaps they were just mislabeled. I'd like to see pictures if people are still working with them.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Erick and Troy,

Jeremy Huff (from the Museum of Natural History) told me that he knew Dr. Weygolt and that he was a serious tropical ecologist, not a cross-breeder (like some members here!! HAHA). So I think we can believe that the Weygolt morph is a true morph.

Take care, Richard


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

Someone is has 2 female Kayserberg Tincs on Kingsnake. I never heard of these before . Supposidly from Southern Suriname


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

powder blues, aren't sold to often on the board I would say they are rare, you want a rare frog? look at what people don't want and are not looking for those will be rare soon enough, matechos won't be rare in 2010 i know lots of people with them, bakhuis not rare anymore either, regina-giant orange not bad in numbers sporadic at times,

any frog that people want that is "uncommon" comes with a price tag and many people only sell to others that can breed them, so they can be common

well my two cents


----------



## M_Rybecky (Mar 16, 2009)

I have 3 powder blues. I heard one calling the other night so I know I have a male and last night I found a couch of eggs! They will probably be bad but soon enough I will have some froglets. They are really awesome frogs. Once I find out who's laying the eggs I will probably have an adult up for sale.


----------



## ErickG (Nov 28, 2004)

Gabe,

Mama-jamma, my large Powderblue female have been laying a lot lately. There should be a good amount of PB's in a couple of months.  

Here she is again:









Regina's/GO to come, also.


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

M_Rybecky said:


> I have 3 powder blues. I heard one calling the other night so I know I have a male and last night I found a couch of eggs! They will probably be bad but soon enough I will have some froglets. They are really awesome frogs. Once I find out who's laying the eggs I will probably have an adult up for sale.


RyBecky,

My first two clutches from my Cobalts were good! I have ten or so tads in the water growing very fast!! Good luck


----------



## Allyn Loring (Sep 30, 2008)

I have to wonder if maybe like for example fashion is said to cycle back if the frog availability will be a bit tide like in nature. Being new to this, I don't know how long dart frogs have been commercailly available.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Allyn Loring said:


> I have to wonder if maybe like for example fashion is said to cycle back if the frog availability will be a bit tide like in nature. Being new to this, I don't know how long dart frogs have been commercailly available.


More than 25 years for a number of species and color morphs... 

Ed


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

RedEyeTroyFrog said:


> Erick I was under the impression that Weygoldts were possibly a cross breed? I was interested in them awhile back, Tropical Experience says they are 50% true morph?? If you find some let me know.


I contacted Peter Weygoldt the other day. He wrote"They used that name when they were talking about offspring of those frogs that I had brought from Serra do Naive (Brazilian State of Amapá). At that time all D. tinctorius sold in 
pet shops or by hobby breeders were from French Guyana. My specimens 
were larger and slightly less colorful. My specimens were larger and 
slightly less vivid colorated." 

He also sent me pics and I will nedd to ask if I can post them here.
I believe he did most of his work in Brazil in the mid-70's

Jeremy


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Jeremy,

This doesn't sound at all like the frog that is pictured on Tropical Experience (which is quite brightly colored). Is it possible that his name became associated with another frog in Europe?



JeremyHuff said:


> I contacted Peter Weygoldt the other day. He wrote"They used that name when they were talking about offspring of those frogs that I had brought from Serra do Naive (Brazilian State of Amapá). At that time all D. tinctorius sold in
> pet shops or by hobby breeders were from French Guyana. My specimens
> were larger and slightly less colorful. My specimens were larger and
> slightly less vivid colorated."
> ...


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Peter was totally unaware that his name was still in use for a tinctorius morph. I am attaching 2 photos directly from Peter Weygoldt of the frogs he brought back from Brazil in the 1970's. Peter use to study frogs but gave it up and focuses on whip spiders and a few other arachnids now. It turns out that he was the first person to discover that pumilio fed eggs to their tadpoles!

Jeremy


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

JeremyHuff said:


> Peter was totally unaware that his name was still in use for a tinctorius morph. I am attaching 2 photos directly from Peter Weygoldt of the frogs he brought back from Brazil in the 1970's. Peter use to study frogs but gave it up and focuses on whip spiders and a few other arachnids now. It turns out that he was the first person to discover that pumilio fed eggs to their tadpoles!
> 
> Jeremy


This abstract shows the publication dates (documented it in captivity.) JSTOR: An Error Occurred Setting Your User Cookie 

Ed


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Ed said:


> This abstract shows the publication dates (documented it in captivity.) JSTOR: An Error Occurred Setting Your User Cookie
> 
> Ed


Ed,
Peter gave up on frogs after this came out. He had published it 10 years earlier, but this author didn't consider captivity proof...

Jeremy


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Ed said:


> This abstract shows the publication dates (documented it in captivity.) JSTOR: An Error Occurred Setting Your User Cookie
> 
> Ed


I just read the article and he does site Weygoldt 1980.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

This is great, Jeremy. Thanks. This is the same frog that Marcus has on his site. It is really helpful to have this clarified for us tinctorius "fanatics". Given how few Brasilian morphs are in the hobby, it gives renewed interest in finding sources (mostly European) for this morph.

Thanks again, Richard (BTW, how are the leucs doing?)



JeremyHuff said:


> Peter was totally unaware that his name was still in use for a tinctorius morph. I am attaching 2 photos directly from Peter Weygoldt of the frogs he brought back from Brazil in the 1970's. Peter use to study frogs but gave it up and focuses on whip spiders and a few other arachnids now. It turns out that he was the first person to discover that pumilio fed eggs to their tadpoles!
> 
> Jeremy


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Great stuff Jeremy, thank you


----------



## Marc (Feb 3, 2008)

JeremyHuff said:


> Peter was totally unaware that his name was still in use for a tinctorius morph. I am attaching 2 photos directly from Peter Weygoldt of the frogs he brought back from Brazil in the 1970's. Peter use to study frogs but gave it up and focuses on whip spiders and a few other arachnids now. It turns out that he was the first person to discover that pumilio fed eggs to their tadpoles!
> 
> Jeremy


The second frog is a match for the Weygoldt from Tropical Experience. Does anyone know the owners of that website. It would be a shame if people became shy of this frog because of the comment "50% probability of being a cross". I know I was turned off about acquiring it. There is even further comment about what it could of been crossed with. Coming from Brazil would mean it is impossible to acquire if lost in captivity. Is anyone breeding it in the US?


----------



## Marcus (Apr 18, 2004)

I still stay at my point that the morph can be a crossbreed between two morphs. There is too less information to be sure. I also think that the whole Weygoldt line is from just a couple of pairs that were brought in years ago. How many w.c animals did breed offspring? And in that time they were not so "into morphs". What if someone had a real weygoldt frog and breed it with brasil yellow head or nominat from FG because the wegoldt male of female died?
There are almost no frogs left of this morph in the hobby so we can take a new look at it..if it's a real morph or not. I haven't seen them on any shows in europe for years. I saw some animals at breeders and that was at least over 5 years ago. Maybe it's already completely gone....

..to be honest..i think it's less than 50% change it's a real morph. At least with the frogs that were going around in the hobby. Why? Because there were animals with no blue at all in the legs and some looked like Alanis (Monte Dourado). There's not one real tinctorius morph that breeds so diverse. yes one..Amotopo, and guess what that is?

Marcus


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Marcus said:


> I still stay at my point that the morph can be a crossbreed between two morphs. There is too less information to be sure. I also think that the whole Weygoldt line is from just a couple of pairs that were brought in years ago. How many w.c animals did breed offspring? And in that time they were not so "into morphs". What if someone had a real weygoldt frog and breed it with brasil yellow head or nominat from FG because the wegoldt male of female died?
> There are almost no frogs left of this morph in the hobby so we can take a new look at it..if it's a real morph or not. I haven't seen them on any shows in europe for years. I saw some animals at breeders and that was at least over 5 years ago. Maybe it's already completely gone....
> 
> ..to be honest..i think it's less than 50% change it's a real morph. At least with the frogs that were going around in the hobby. Why? Because there were animals with no blue at all in the legs and some looked like Alanis (Monte Dourado). There's not one real tinctorius morph that breeds so diverse. yes one..Amotopo, and guess what that is?
> ...



All I know is that the frog images I posted are from Weygoldt and are of the ones he collected. So, at some point, that morph was in captivity.

Jeremy


----------

